# L4.04 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

For those that have L4.04 please use this thread to discuss your experiences and/or bugs found.

Very brief release notes can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86393


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> For those that have L4.04 please use this thread to discuss your experiences and/or bugs found.
> 
> Very brief release notes can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86393


Just loaded I am doing a rescan of OTA . Note while on TOA1 I had no OTA failures.

Scan now complete, without a problem.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I had it complain about the switch (was watching an OTA at the time, but I quess the second tuners were on a Satellite channel). Looked at some satellite, but despite the messages was able to swap between too satellite channels (i run in single mode).

I did a check switch, which seemed to work okay, but the program guide download afterwards hung (progress bar scrolled to the end but didn't complete even after 15 minutes. Breaking the download then hung on acquiring satellites. 121, which I am not pointing at (119, 110, 61.5) showing.

I have now done a power cord reboot and seem to be working again.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Note while on TOA1 I had no OTA failures.


 I thought someone said, or were told, that NO changes to OTA-related code was done in that build other than enabling various debugging options. If so, you *should* have gotten the same OTA failures as with L4.01 and L4.03.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Hall said:


> I thought someone said, or were told, that NO changes to OTA-related code was done in that build other than enabling various debugging options. If so, you *should* have gotten the same OTA failures as with L4.01 and L4.03.


And i had experienced 2 OTA failures on l403 and 5 on L401. But none on TOA1. Of course from my own programming experience, debug code when active, sometimes justs introduce a slight delay in timing that can make bugs disappear. Or perhaps I was just lucky during that week of so TOA1 was installed.

We will also have to hear from those who had complete OTA failure and were not able to recover it with a reboot. Has l404 fixed their machines?


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

I lost all OTA with 4.03 and was not able to get them back no matter what I did. I didn't get TOA1 even though I was on the list (they missed me and 2 others). I now have 4.04 and after doing a re-scan I now have all my OTA locals again! So far, I'm happy with it.


----------



## JimL (Dec 13, 2004)

Was supposed to get 4.04 since I'm on TOA1 and even sent in my logs to help on the OTA fix...emailed back and hoping they can get me the download.  

Jim


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

Received 4.04 this afternoon. Did a rescan of locals and so far so good!


----------



## Albie1200 (Dec 13, 2006)

I received L404 this morning and got the OTA channels back. Unfortunately I am experiencing the lower signal strength as others who did not lose OTA completely reported, and have lost one of the major networks. Most is far better than none though!


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

I too was one who went from L3.66 to L4.03 and completely lost OTA. Went from TOA1 to L4.04 this afternoon, and OTA is back and working just fine.

Thank you Dish, the last two weeks weren't great but this was fixed a lot faster than I expected.

Talladega in HD this weekend!


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I should say that my OTA signal strength is pretty much the same as it was with 3.66.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Volitar Prime said:


> Oh, I should say that my OTA signal strength is pretty much the same as it was with 3.66.


I think my NBC station is still lower (about 90) than it was with L3.66... but otherwise is back to higher levels all around than it had been with L4.03.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Volitar Prime said:


> I lost all OTA with 4.03 and was not able to get them back no matter what I did. I didn't get TOA1 even though I was on the list (they missed me and 2 others). I now have 4.04 and after doing a re-scan I now have all my OTA locals again! So far, I'm happy with it.


Just got the download, and all OTA is back! Most of them with 100 signal strength.


----------



## DarkSol (Feb 11, 2007)

I went from TOA1 to L4.04 and got my locals back. The signal strength seems to be roughly what it was (I think, it's been a long time) but the channels with low signal strength seem to be much more stable than I remember. Could be due to the rain and clouds improving the distant signals, so I'm not sure.


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

I must have gotten 4.04 since my receiver started up at the DishHome channel yesterday morning. It had also done this a few days ago as well.

In any case, I noticed while watching live TV (HD-Sat) there were these funky audio 'blips'. It sounded really strange.. very digitalized. It only lasted for a second and happened maybe 3 or 4 times during the 2 hours I was watching.

Is this that audio bug from the previous version? Could it not have been fixed? I've never noticed this bug before.

thanks
joe


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jpage4500 said:


> I must have gotten 4.04 since my receiver started up at the DishHome channel yesterday morning. It had also done this a few days ago as well.
> 
> In any case, I noticed while watching live TV (HD-Sat) there were these funky audio 'blips'. It sounded really strange.. very digitalized. It only lasted for a second and happened maybe 3 or 4 times during the 2 hours I was watching.
> 
> ...


I noticed some last night as well (WABC-dt) recorded (delayed) off OTA. I will try some recording on both my 622's and see if its a pattern, or if its just a source problem.


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

ahh.. maybe that's it. I was also watching ABC and just assumed it was related to the new upgrade..


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know why, but I got L4.04 overnight.
I'm beginning to wonder if this isn't a full scale release as opposed to a limited release to those who are having OTA concerns.

Peace,

Leprechuan


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Leprechuan said:


> I don't know why, but I got L4.04 overnight.
> I'm beginning to wonder if this isn't a full scale release as opposed to a limited release to those who are having OTA concerns.
> 
> Peace,
> ...


Is your machine hardware in the RBEx series? I believe P. Smith mentioned a rollout to those as well.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Is your machine hardware in the RBEx series? I believe P. Smith mentioned a rollout to those as well.


Yes!
L4.04 REBD-N
1711 REBD


----------



## JimL (Dec 13, 2004)

Apparently received the TOA1 to 4.04 overnight or sometime today. Scan for OTA went fine and now have them back again. Hope we have a stable release now on the OTA issue. Have to say it was a nice to have Dish work with those willing to do a software change and testing-debugging. 

Jim


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

I've been having issues with my OTA since being upgraded to 4.03. How do you get on the download 4.04 list? Thanks.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Gilly said:


> I've been having issues with my OTA since being upgraded to 4.03. How do you get on the download 4.04 list? Thanks.


They will probably start rolling it out to everyone soon, unless one of us who have it finds a new big bug.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Although I don't appear to be getting them quite as often as with l403, and way less than I was getting them with l401, I got a BSOD this morning.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> They will probably start rolling it out to everyone soon, unless one of us who have it finds a new big bug.


 Based on what we've seen with 4.01 and 4.03, nah.... 4.04, here it comes ! In a few weeks, we'll see 4.05 or 4.06.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Gilly said:


> I've been having issues with my OTA since being upgraded to 4.03. How do you get on the download 4.04 list? Thanks.


There is no way to call Dish and get on the list that I am aware of. It is mostly luck whether you end up on the list or not. However, at times users here that are experiencing a particular issue have been asked to participating in taking a Beta hit and possible a fixed version if they are experiencing a particular issues. This was the case with the OTA fix and I believe it was to address a particular issues with loosing ALL your OTA channels, not just having issues with OTA. As for having issues with OTA, I suggest going to the OTA forum reading the stickies and posting your experiences there.

If you did not loose all of your OTAs with L4.03, I doubt that L4.04 will improve your situation.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Incorrect recording times reported for a movie I recorded this morning. I had a timer set that did record Bewtiched (movie) on Stzhd at 4:50 am this moring. I am not sure how long it was but the first thing that brought me to look at it is it shows in my recodings as 7 hours and 35 minutes.

So I went to view it and started playing it. Time left shows at start as 1:49. So I decided to quick foward to see if the show was completely recorded. But also screwy is the time values shown during fast foward. The bar on the scoll (normally close to the recorded length is not visible against the bars scale which is 292993hr 36 min. The actual movie looks to be completely recorded.

ps: I don't think there is a relationship, but I have my normal maintenance set at 5:00am and it was skipped today because this timer was active.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

I did a rescan of my locals yesterday and after I "saved" and went to watch the first local I saw 100% signal strength (no picture) and discovered I had lost all locals. Went to local channel menu (as I had with previous versions) and discovered no signal strength reading on any channel. Did a soft reboot which corrected the issue. Obviously this aspect of OTA wasn't corrected with 4.04.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Strange new series of bugs, and weird OTA bug. I will try and document what happen. 

I was watching an OTA show live (and also have it being recorded). Suddenly picture and sound disappeared and signal strength indicated as zero. Tried to switch stations and it said I had to stop recording, which I told it to. Next station failed to show and showed 0 (But see next paragraph). Tried switching to the Satellite local HD (to pick up and start recording there) and was told, correctly that there was no tuner available. Turned out I had been recording 3 HD programs. I stopped one of the satellite recordings and started the Satellite local recording. I ended up also having to skip a conflict with another show starting in the next hour.

Looked at schedule and was surprised to see that it showed the OTA channel was still recording, this despite it saying I had switched OTA channels. I selected the OTA recording, expecting to just stop it and was startled to get the live show (still showing zero signal strength). Skipped back a bit and sometimes got a picture and sometimes didn't. I stopped the recording. Note that after a reboot which I did later, they picture was completely there up to the time I stopped the show. I tried switching OTA channels and get somewhat erratic results, sometimes a picture and sometimes not. OTA signal continued to show zero.

Did a reboot. The OTA recording started recording again, and the satellite Local of the same show. Checked and saw that both were recording correctly, and stopped the satellite local. At this point only one recording, the OTA, was recording. I now decided to restore the show in the next hour that I had been forced to skip. It refused saying I had a conflict with a program currently being recorded and asking me to stop that recording. Nothing I did including another reboot and stopping the last show (ota) being recorded would change this. I ended up having to delete the regular timer I had for the skipped show and then setting up a new timer for that show.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Strange new series of bugs, and weird OTA bug. I will try and document what happen.
> 
> I was watching an OTA show live (and also have it being recorded). Suddenly picture and sound disappeared and signal strength indicated as zero. Tried to switch stations and it said I had to stop recording, which I told it to. Next station failed to show and showed 0 (But see next paragraph). Tried switching to the Satellite local HD (to pick up and start recording there) and was told, correctly that there was no tuner available. Turned out I had been recording 3 HD programs. I stopped one of the satellite recordings and started the Satellite local recording. I ended up also having to skip a conflict with another show starting in the next hour.
> 
> ...


Sometime during all this, did green, stinky vomit begin spewing from the USB port? :eek2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

First time in several weeks... I was watching my local PBS OTA for about 45 minutes or so this afternoon... then I went to change channels, and poof went the OTA.

But it was different this time...

OTA would show the title-bar, but then a black screen for the channel (or black with grey sidebars for SD OTA channels)... and a 0 for signal strength. I did NOT, however, see the yellow "Lost OTA" dialog popup. That was strange to me.

I could tune to any satellite channel just fine... but OTA gave 0 signal strength without a lost OTA popup.

Front-panel reset brought back the OTA as it has in the past for me... and I can't seem to replicate the problem just like the past ones I couldn't replicate.

I did send a note to the Bugs folks just in case this was a new situation with L4.04.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Is there anyone out there still with L4.04? L4.05 is supposed to be going to everyone, just seeing if that has happened yet or not.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not to start a flood of "me too" posts... but I just got L4.05 overnight last night. When I got up this morning I had been updated. Hopefully the problem I had with L4.04 has already been addressed and becomes a moot point.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I went from L4.03 to L4.05 skipping L4.04. I'm sure there were a lot of us that skipped L4.04.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

lujan said:


> I went from L4.03 to L4.05 skipping L4.04. I'm sure there were a lot of us that skipped L4.04.


Same for me. L4.05 seemed to pick up one OTA station broadcast at actual 56 for the first time in a long time but now it looks like just the weather was optimum as it no longer tunes in. Oh well, it is quite a distance and didn't really expect it to be reliable. (but it would have been nice):grin:

Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Time to close the thread.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sure... Unstick it and let it die a natural death..


----------

